# How not to launch your boat



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I think they need to read the manual, SOP., or whatever their department calls them.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh my!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Somebody outta be arrested.

Q:How many Police Officers does it take to launch a RIB?

A: We don't know yet...

At least, nowhere in the video you could spot any safety gear on the boat.

Sorry, but you gotta laugh.

Jim


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Where's the Benny Hill music? lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*And after all that, NO PFD!!*


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay- I almost hate to say it, but if I knew about that.... whatever that was!!???:blink:! And knew *they* were coming to rescue me- I'd run... or swim the other way..... :hurt:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What the #%^€!


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

definately an arm floaty crew !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

By the way....I love the music that goes with these clowns.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for a good laugh 
:blink::001_huh:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That was too funny ! I wonder how they even made it to the boat ramp without losing the boat and trailer in the first place ?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

jcasey said:


> That was too funny ! I wonder how they even made it to the boat ramp without losing the boat and trailer in the first place ?


But Chief, the LT said "okay, disconnect the trailer".
Chief: "the lights dumass, the lights"


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Was the tongue jack still in the extended position?

Wonder if they fired up the motor, would they have been able to get the trailer/boat combo onto the ramp?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

He could have started the motor and drove to back to the ramp..!! Too funny..


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

The proof that boat ownership and operation is not for everyone!! Commonsense guys, just a little commonsense......


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> He could have started the motor and drove to back to the ramp..!! Too funny..


I was thinking the same thing. But I think that option was a bit of an advance thought for these guys.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Why was the tounge jack down? I think this might have been staged. What do ya'll think?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for a great laugh at the end of a long day!!!!!I was in tears! OMG...this goes to the old sayings "you can't fix stupid"


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

please tell me these guys don't carry live ammo.. holy cow


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Haha priceless !!!!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Department Dorks


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Says the YouTube account has been terminated???


----------

